# U. S. Marshalls Now Looking Into Treatment Of Jan 6 Defendents



## easyt65 (Oct 20, 2021)

U.S. District Court Judge Royce Lamberth called out this treatment of defendants during a case in which he found that one of the defendants hadn’t been provided with treatment for a broken hand. He found jail officials in civil contempt for failing to provide the records needed for the defendant’s medical treatment. Lamberth went on to question the treatment of other defendants.

_“I find that the civil rights of the defendant have been abused,” Lamberth, who was appointed by former President Reagan, said at a hearing Wednesday morning, according to The Washington Post. “I don’t know if it’s because he’s a January 6th defendant or not, but I find this matter should be referred to the attorney general of the United States for a civil rights investigation into whether the D.C. Department of Corrections is violating the civil rights of January 6th defendants … in this and maybe other cases.”

Now  U.S. Marshals’ Office has been inspecting the D.C. jail and talking to the people being held to see if they are being treated appropriately.

Multiple officials said a U.S. Marshals Service inspection team arrived at the jail Monday at 9:30 a.m. and was still inside at the end of the business day.  
D.C. Deputy Mayor for Public Safety Chris Geldart confirmed Monday the inspectors are speaking with Jan. 6 defendants and said all court orders are being followed. “We have been working with the marshals office,” he said. “As a matter of fact, they’re in there today doing an inspection of the jail and talking with many of the Jan. 6 folks that are there to make sure that we are continuing to do that.”_

Judge Lamberth discovered civil rights violations perpetrated against Jan 6 defendants. He turned the case over to Biden's DOJ - Garland.  Let's see if Garland ensures they get treated fairly and their civil rights protected. 









						U.S. Marshals Now Looking Into Treatment of Jan. 6 Defendants
					

Finally, some action...




					redstate.com


----------



## White 6 (Oct 20, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> U.S. District Court Judge Royce Lamberth called out this treatment of defendants during a case in which he found that one of the defendants hadn’t been provided with treatment for a broken hand. He found jail officials in civil contempt for failing to provide the records needed for the defendant’s medical treatment. Lamberth went on to question the treatment of other defendants.
> 
> _“I find that the civil rights of the defendant have been abused,” Lamberth, who was appointed by former President Reagan, said at a hearing Wednesday morning, according to The Washington Post. “I don’t know if it’s because he’s a January 6th defendant or not, but I find this matter should be referred to the attorney general of the United States for a civil rights investigation into whether the D.C. Department of Corrections is violating the civil rights of January 6th defendants … in this and maybe other cases.”
> 
> ...


I don't care about pretrial confinement for these anti-American bozos, but if they came in with a broken bone or broke there and reported it, failure to treat, sucks big time, and is beyond the pale of what should be put up with, out of a federal holding facility.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 20, 2021)

And people wonder why the gov should be feared.
It should be the otherway around.


----------



## White 6 (Oct 20, 2021)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> And people wonder why the gov should be feared.
> It should be the otherway around.


Why would you give me a thumbs down?  You somehow approve of prisoners being denied treatment for broken bones at holding facilities.  That's kind of barbaric, dude.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 20, 2021)

White 6 said:


> Why would you give me a thumbs down?  You somehow approve of prisoners being denied treatment for broken bones at holding facilities.  That's kind of barbaric, dude.



It was your first sentence.
You apparently dont believe in civil rights.


----------



## Flash (Oct 20, 2021)

White 6 said:


> I don't care about pretrial confinement for these anti-American bozos, but if they came in with a broken bone or broke there and reported it, failure to treat, sucks big time, and is beyond the pale of what should be put up with, out of a federal holding facility.




You are confused Moon Bat

These are patriotic Americans protesting the blatant stealing of our Republic by the Democrat filth.  They are  political prisoners.

The government should be throwing the Democrat scum that stole the election from the American people in jail.  The piece of shit that murdered the unarmed Patriot woman should be executed.   

If the government wanted to go after protesters then they need to go after the thousands of Negro and Communist filth that spent six months looting, destroying, burning and murdering in over 200 American cities.


----------



## White 6 (Oct 20, 2021)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> It was your first sentence.
> You apparently dont believe in civil rights.


A judge decided they were a danger to society if released, and I yield to the judges, as those people knew better, but lacked the self-discipline or attitude (possibly in the court) not to be a threat to society and this country.  The bulk of my post was about the outrage of not treating injured detainees, and that was what the thread and the linked article was about.
On your sore point about the lengthy pretrial confinements, (though not what this thread was about), for 90% if those still confined, it would not hurt my feelings if found guilty, but only got sentenced to time served and a fine, unless they are belligerent and unrepentant.  Most have gotten the point, their actions were unacceptable and are unlikely to repeat.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 20, 2021)

White 6 said:


> A judge decided they were a danger to society if released, and I yield to the judges, as those people knew better, but lacked the self-discipline or attitude (possibly in the court) not to be a threat to society and this country.  The bulk of my post was about the outrage of not treating injured detainees, and that was what the thread and the linked article was about.
> On your sore point about the lengthy pretrial confinements, (though not what this thread was about), for 90% if those still confined, it would not hurt my feelings if found guilty, but only got sentenced to time served and a fine, unless they are belligerent and unrepentant.  Most have gotten the point, their actions were unacceptable and are unlikely to repeat.



  Thats total bullshit and you know it.


----------



## TNHarley (Oct 20, 2021)

Refer it to the Attorney General?


----------



## White 6 (Oct 20, 2021)

Flash said:


> You are confused Moon Bat
> 
> These are patriotic Americans protesting the blatant stealing of our Republic by the Democrat filth.  They are  political prisoners.
> 
> ...


The courts decided different, over 62 times, before inauguration day, as did the state houses, the election boards that it was not stolen by anybody.  If you cannot live with the people choosing and the courts repeatedly upholding what the states did, and how they conducted and decided, you probably will have to just move to a third world country with a strong man, autocratic government, not set upon observing the constitution and rule of law.  Becoming an anarchist asshole is not the answer and will not be tolerated.  There are communist countries where the vote is 99% to keep strongman autocratic rule.  You should look around.  Maybe you will find happiness.


----------



## White 6 (Oct 20, 2021)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Thats total bullshit and you know it.


Talk to the judge.  I didn't come to the decision, I just support the court to be able to make the decision, regarding the people that made their decisions to attack the government, because they were the kind of people that did not support the courts, or the states, or the constitution, or even their own vice president siding with the constitution.  I have not read any transcripts of perps in front of the judges.  It is possible they went in with the same attitude that got them there in the first place, when they were being a threat to society and the government and said things in front of the judge to let him know, that is how they thought.
If it was a rapist going to a bail hearing, and he led with don't pick on me, rape is cool, I've done nothing wrong, he probably would not get out on bond, either.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Oct 20, 2021)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> And people wonder why the gov should be feared.
> It should be the otherway around.


Anarchy is a better form of government?  We the People have the power to change those in government who are corrupt, as seen in the last election.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 20, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> Anarchy is a better form of government?  We the People have the power to change those in government who are corrupt, as seen in the last election.



   You funny.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Oct 20, 2021)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> You funny.


Sadly, you're not funny nor able to consider a democratic government, with this post of yours:

"And people wonder why the gov should be feared.
It should be the otherway around."


----------



## Leo123 (Oct 20, 2021)

The D.C. denizens are so scared of Trump that anyone who supports him must be punished and stripped of their rights.  We see this over and over again.   Trump represents backbone, middle class workers who especially the D.C. Democrats literally hate because individual rights threaten their little lucrative, bureaucratic fifedoms.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 20, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> Sadly, you're not funny nor able to consider a democratic government, with this post of yours:
> 
> "And people wonder why the gov should be feared.
> It should be the otherway around."



  We're not a democracy.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Oct 20, 2021)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> We're not a democracy.


Really, explain how do Senators, Members of the H. of Rep., Governors, Mayors, etc. etc. seek and obtain their office?

Why did the Preamble begin with, "We the People"?

Why do the people sign petitions to recall Governors?  If recalled how is it determined when they appear on a ballot to vote Yes or No?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 20, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> Really, explain how do Senators, Members of the H. of Rep., Governors, Mayors, etc. etc. seek and obtain their office?
> 
> Why did the Preamble begin with, "We the People"?
> 
> Why do the people sign petitions to recall Governors?  If recalled how is it determined when they appear on a ballot to vote Yes or No?



  Seriously?
Thats your answer?


----------



## Rye Catcher (Oct 20, 2021)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Seriously?
> Thats your answer?


Yep.  It's called probative evidence.  Something alien to you, it seems.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Oct 21, 2021)

TNHarley said:


> Refer it to the Attorney General?


I know, right...lol


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Oct 21, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> Really, explain how do Senators, Members of the H. of Rep., Governors, Mayors, etc. etc. seek and obtain their office?
> 
> Why did the Preamble begin with, "We the People"?
> 
> Why do the people sign petitions to recall Governors?  If recalled how is it determined when they appear on a ballot to vote Yes or No?


Our elected representatives are democratically elected.  That doesn't make The United States a "democracy".  Our laws aren't passed via referendum.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 21, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> Yep.  It's called probative evidence.  Something alien to you, it seems.



  It's not called a democracy.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Oct 21, 2021)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> It's not called a democracy.


If we were a democracy, most of the communist agenda would get voted down.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Oct 27, 2021)

White 6 said:


> The courts decided different, over 62 times, before inauguration day, as did the state houses, the election boards that it was not stolen by anybody.  If you cannot live with the people choosing and the courts repeatedly upholding what the states did, and how they conducted and decided, you probably will have to just move to a third world country with a strong man, autocratic government, not set upon observing the constitution and rule of law.  Becoming an anarchist asshole is not the answer and will not be tolerated.  There are communist countries where the vote is 99% to keep strongman autocratic rule.  You should look around.  Maybe you will find happiness.


Not a single case of election irregularities was allowed to go to trial. No discovery was allowed.  No subpoenas were issued to compel evidence to be presented or testimony given.  The courts didn’t decide anything because nothing was looked at.  If normal cases were handled that way, no one would be found liable in a civil matter, or innocent in a criminal matter.  If the cases against the tobacco companies had been handled this way, the tobacco companies wouldn’t have had to pay out hundreds of millions of dollars in compensation to smokers.


----------



## White 6 (Oct 27, 2021)

AZrailwhale said:


> Not a single case of election irregularities was allowed to go to trial. No discovery was allowed.  No subpoenas were issued to compel evidence to be presented or testimony given.  The courts didn’t decide anything because nothing was looked at.  If normal cases were handled that way, no one would be found liable in a civil matter, or innocent in a criminal matter.  If the cases against the tobacco companies had been handled this way, the tobacco companies wouldn’t have had to pay out hundreds of millions of dollars in compensation to smokers.


They were asked at times, "Are you charging fraud?" and responded "No," as they had no evidence and wished to keep their law license.  You are convincing nobody.  Your best assertion might be that early attempts by Rudy and the like, were so amateurish, they may have had their day in court, but you did not.  Needless to say, they totally clouded (tainted) the water, so nobody will take the case seriously anymore.  Enjoy 3 more years of the Joe Biden administration.  Next time you lose an election, don't hire your legal representation from the lowest bidder or dumbasses willing to donate their time for the publicity.  Look what you got.


----------



## Donald H (Oct 27, 2021)

White 6 said:


> I don't care about pretrial confinement for these anti-American bozos, but if they came in with a broken bone or broke there and reported it, failure to treat, sucks big time, and is beyond the pale of what should be put up with, out of a federal holding facility.


I real possibility too that he didn't report his broken hand bone. 
It might have to be decided on the basis of 'credibility' of both sides of the story.


----------



## Donald H (Oct 27, 2021)

AZrailwhale said:


> Not a single case of election irregularities was allowed to go to trial.


There most likely were none. Every attempt to claim irregularities ended up being manufactured nonsense. 
Are there any exceptions?


----------



## bravoactual (Oct 27, 2021)

White 6 said:


> I don't care about pretrial confinement for these anti-American bozos, but if they came in with a broken bone or broke there and reported it, failure to treat, sucks big time, and is beyond the pale of what should be put up with, out of a federal holding facility.



We're suppose care about jerk meat assholes who want to overthrow the U.S. Government...screw them.  Of course the OP is equally worried African-American Suspects beaten, maimed and killed by cops right...not so damn much. 

Fuck the Insurrectionist.  Let them learn to drop the soap in the county lockup.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Oct 31, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> U.S. District Court Judge Royce Lamberth called out this treatment of defendants during a case in which he found that one of the defendants hadn’t been provided with treatment for a broken hand. He found jail officials in civil contempt for failing to provide the records needed for the defendant’s medical treatment. Lamberth went on to question the treatment of other defendants.
> 
> _“I find that the civil rights of the defendant have been abused,” Lamberth, who was appointed by former President Reagan, said at a hearing Wednesday morning, according to The Washington Post. “I don’t know if it’s because he’s a January 6th defendant or not, but I find this matter should be referred to the attorney general of the United States for a civil rights investigation into whether the D.C. Department of Corrections is violating the civil rights of January 6th defendants … in this and maybe other cases.”
> 
> ...


If they are abusing, and we know they are since they are locked up still despite murderers spending less time in jail awaiting trial, then all those involved from Biden on down need to be criminally prosecuted for their abuse.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Oct 31, 2021)

bravoactual said:


> We're suppose care about jerk meat assholes who want to overthrow the U.S. Government...screw them.  Of course the OP is equally worried African-American Suspects beaten, maimed and killed by cops right...not so damn much.
> 
> Fuck the Insurrectionist.  Let them learn to drop the soap in the county lockup.


First off, you probably need to look up what insurrection means.   Secondly, many of these people locked up and others being prosecuted with the government intent on destroying them did nothing more than trespass and protest (which isn't insurrection)....one did steal pelosi's beer so you know she is going to down hard.  

And btw, what type of asshole thinks suspects being beaten, maimed by the government for revenge over trespassing and protesting is all right.   For that matter, thinks that being raped in the shower is equally ok.  Many of These people locked up aren't real criminals---they are just people fed up with our corrupt government.


----------



## Pellinore (Oct 31, 2021)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> We're not a democracy.


We are a democracy.  We are also a republic. 

A democracy means the authority to make change lies with the people.  It is in contrast to an autocracy (with one person), a theocracy (with the church), a plutocracy (with the rich), or an oligarchy (with a small group of people).  A republic (literally a "public thing") is a type of democracy in which no one entity controls every aspect of government, which is the case with our legislative, executive, and judicial branches; contrast this with a monarchy, in which one monarch controls everything.  

What we are not is a *pure *democracy (also called an absolute or an Athenian democracy). In that model, every citizen votes on every issue, which would be wildly ineffective for a nation a fraction of our size. Instead, we have a *representative *democracy where we hold elections to choose people from our communities to represent our interests in a central government. 

But we are a democracy.


----------



## Pellinore (Oct 31, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> U.S. District Court Judge Royce Lamberth called out this treatment of defendants during a case in which he found that one of the defendants hadn’t been provided with treatment for a broken hand. He found jail officials in civil contempt for failing to provide the records needed for the defendant’s medical treatment. Lamberth went on to question the treatment of other defendants.
> 
> _“I find that the civil rights of the defendant have been abused,” Lamberth, who was appointed by former President Reagan, said at a hearing Wednesday morning, according to The Washington Post. “I don’t know if it’s because he’s a January 6th defendant or not, but I find this matter should be referred to the attorney general of the United States for a civil rights investigation into whether the D.C. Department of Corrections is violating the civil rights of January 6th defendants … in this and maybe other cases.”
> 
> ...


Absolutely.   If this story tells the whole truth, January 6th defendants still have their 8th Amendment rights, and charges that they have been violated should be vigorously investigated.  Rights have to apply to everyone, even to people we don't like.  

If they're investigated and cleared, though, that settles it.  This fits the pattern, to me, of something a defendant's lawyer would scream to the press in order to drum up sympathy for their otherwise doomed client.  Things like this often also tend to persist by people who want to keep bad-mouthing the charged, even after dismissal.  If it gets fully investigated and dismissed, let it go.


----------



## easyt65 (Oct 31, 2021)

Pellinore said:


> Absolutely.   If this story tells the whole truth, January 6th defendants still have their 8th Amendment rights, and charges that they have been violated should be vigorously investigated.  Rights have to apply to everyone, even to people we don't like.
> 
> If they're investigated and cleared, though, that settles it.  This fits the pattern, to me, of something a defendant's lawyer would scream to the press in order to drum up sympathy for their otherwise doomed client.  Things like this often also tend to persist by people who want to keep bad-mouthing the charged, even after dismissal.  If it gets fully investigated and dismissed, let it go.


1/6 detainees should be able to sue....


----------



## beautress (Oct 31, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> U.S. District Court Judge Royce Lamberth called out this treatment of defendants during a case in which he found that one of the defendants hadn’t been provided with treatment for a broken hand. He found jail officials in civil contempt for failing to provide the records needed for the defendant’s medical treatment. Lamberth went on to question the treatment of other defendants.
> 
> _“I find that the civil rights of the defendant have been abused,” Lamberth, who was appointed by former President Reagan, said at a hearing Wednesday morning, according to The Washington Post. “I don’t know if it’s because he’s a January 6th defendant or not, but I find this matter should be referred to the attorney general of the United States for a civil rights investigation into whether the D.C. Department of Corrections is violating the civil rights of January 6th defendants … in this and maybe other cases.”
> 
> ...


I blame rancid Nancy.


----------



## Esdraelon (Oct 31, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> Yep.  It's called probative evidence.  Something alien to you, it seems.



_Republic_: "A state in which supreme power is held by the people and their elected representatives..."[1]
_Democracy_: "A system of government by the whole population or all the eligible members of a state, typically through elected representatives."
Our Republic is not RULE BY THE MOB as a "pure democracy" would be.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Nov 1, 2021)

ESDRAELON said:


> _Republic_: "A state in which supreme power is held by the people and their elected representatives..."[1]
> _Democracy_: "A system of government by the whole population or all the eligible members of a state, typically through elected representatives."
> Our Republic is not RULE BY THE MOB as a "pure democracy" would be.


There is no Supreme Power as set in the Constitution; there is a separation of power in the United States:  The Legislature, the Executive and the Judiciary.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Nov 1, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Our elected representatives are democratically elected.  That doesn't make The United States a "democracy".  Our laws aren't passed via referendum.


Federal laws, some of the states have referendums, Initiatives and the power to remove elected officials by a petition and the vote of the people.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 1, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> Federal laws, some of the states have referendums, Initiatives and the power to remove elected officials by a petition and the vote of the people.


The more communist states have referendums, but they're a joke.  Like when California voted yes on Prop 8, but then the people who opposed the proposition went to court and had it over turned.

In a democracy, a court couldn't over turn a referendum.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Nov 1, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> The more communist states have referendums, but they're a joke.  Like when California voted yes on Prop 8, but then the people who opposed the proposition went to court and had it over turned.
> 
> In a democracy, a court couldn't over turn a referendum.


*In your opinion.  Sadly, the realty is this:*

"Although upheld in State court, Proposition 8 was ruled unconstitutional by the federal courts. In Perry v. Schwarzenegger, United States District Court Judge Vaughn Walker overturned Proposition 8 on August 4, 2010 ruling that it violated both the Due Process and Equal Protection clauses of the U.S. Constitution."





__





						Guides: Civil Rights in the United States, A Brief History: Proposition 8
					

This guide offers a history of various movements by citizens in the United States to gain political and social freedom and equality. It highlights resources available through the library and also offers a list of current civil rights organizations.




					guides.ll.georgetown.edu
				




*Your lie makes everything you post to be distrustful.*
Proposition 8​_California has always been thought of as a progressive state. In general, the west coast is seen as more liberal than the southeastern seaboard. However, events arose surrounding gay rights in 2008 in California that threw its stance as a bastion of liberal progressivism into question. Proposition 8, known colloquially as Prop 8, was a California ballot proposition and a state constitutional amendment passed in the 2008 California state election. The proposition was created by opponents of same-sex marriage before the California Supreme Court issued its ruling on In re Marriage Cases. This decision found the 2000 ban on same-sex marriage, Proposition 22, unconstitutional. In the long run, Prop 8 was ruled unconstitutional by a federal district court in 2010, although that decision did not go into effect until 2013, following the conclusion of Prop 8 advocates' appeals, which went all the way to the U.S. Supreme Court...

"On June 26, 2013, the U.S. Supreme Court issued its decision in Hollingsworth v. Perry, ruling that proponents of initiatives like Proposition 8 did not possess legal standing to defend the resulting law in federal court. Therefore, the Supreme Court vacated the decision of the Ninth Circuit, and remanded the case for further proceedings. The Ninth Circuit, on remand, dismissed the appeal for lack of jurisdiction. This left the 2010 decision of the district court as the binding decision. Thus, Prop 8 was held unconstitutional and Governor Brown was free to permit same-sex marriages to recommence."_


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 1, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> *In your opinion.  Sadly, the realty is this:*
> 
> "Although upheld in State court, Proposition 8 was ruled unconstitutional by the federal courts. In Perry v. Schwarzenegger, United States District Court Judge Vaughn Walker overturned Proposition 8 on August 4, 2010 ruling that it violated both the Due Process and Equal Protection clauses of the U.S. Constitution."
> 
> ...


Dude, you literally posted documentation that proves my point...lol.

As I pointed out, in a democracy, a court couldn't over turn a referendum.  How hard is that to understand??


----------



## Rye Catcher (Nov 1, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Dude, you literally posted documentation that proves my point...lol.
> 
> As I pointed out, in a democracy, a court couldn't over turn a referendum.  How hard is that to understand??


Explain it.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 1, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> Explain it.


I just did and you confirmed what I was saying.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Nov 1, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Our elected representatives are democratically elected.  That doesn't make The United States a "democracy".  Our laws aren't passed via referendum.


*Federal Laws are passed by The Congress, and signed off by The President.  All members of the Congress are elected by citizens in their District (the H. or Rep.) or (in the Senate) Citizens of their State.
In 1911, California voters approved the constitutional processes of initiative, referendum, and recall. Through these processes, voters can adopt a change in law (an initiative), disapprove a law passed by the Legislature (a referendum), or remove an elected official from office (a recall).
These three are examples of democracy.  Period, end of story.*


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 1, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> *Federal Laws are passed by The Congress, and signed off by The President.  All members of the Congress are elected by citizens in their District (the H. or Rep.) or (in the Senate) Citizens of their State.
> In 1911, California voters approved the constitutional processes of initiative, referendum, and recall. Through these processes, voters can adopt a change in law (an initiative), disapprove a law passed by the Legislature (a referendum), or remove an elected official from office (a recall).
> These three are examples of democracy.  Period, end of story.*


You can't wait to fuck up your position.  Can you?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 1, 2021)

This part made me laugh "..._but I find this matter should be referred to the attorney general of the United States for a civil rights investigation..."

...and if he refuses to act, the militia should be called up for a Tree of Liberty rally on DC to free these political prisoners_

would have been more effective


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 8, 2022)

Donald H said:


> I real possibility too that he didn't report his broken hand bone.
> It might have to be decided on the basis of 'credibility' of both sides of the story.


Oh....he didn't report his broken hand? LOL!!!!!

More likely his hand was broken by the guards.


----------

